# treiber für "usb 2.0 device" ?



## Xzarus (6. August 2004)

Ich habe letztens ein flash-memory-stick von x-drive erhalten.
es wurde behauptet, dass keine Treiber erforderlich seien, darum war auch keine CD oder ähnliches beigelegt.
Ich habe Win98

Wenn ich den USB-Stick anschliesse, wird eine "USB 2.0 Device" erkannt und ein Treiber gefordert, der weder auf der WinCD noch in einem bestehenden Verzeichnis gefunden.

Welchen Treiber muss ich dafür nehmen?
Danke schonmal
Xzarus


----------



## Radhad (6. August 2004)

Da hat dich der Hersteller gut reingelegt, denn erst ab 2000 oder XP ist das mit den USB Geräten kein Problem mehr (sprich: man benötigt keine Treiber). Allerdings kann ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen. Hast du die Suche im Forum schon verwendet?


MfG Radhad


----------



## ChrisStangl (20. August 2004)

Schau mal unter

http://www.treiber-archiv.de

obs da was gibt

Gruß

Chris


----------

